
Google admits it infringed MPEG H.264 patents - shawndumas
http://www.loopinsight.com/2013/03/08/google-admits-it-infringed-mpeg-h-264-patents/
======
jmcguckin
Google doesn't admit to anything. This guy is simply parroting from an article
at Apple Insider.

Even MPEG LA's press release only says that it's patents _may_ cover WebM
technology...

